# [LE] Two arrests made in New Bedford drive-by shooting - SouthCoastToday.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article%3FAID%3D/20080521/NEWS/80521003/-1/TOWN1001&cid=0&ei=rDY0SM6nHouM8QSBhMDTAQ&usg=AFrqEzedO6uSwOD8irsCj-2M3BdJKg6CRQ">Two arrests made in New Bedford drive-by shooting</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>SouthCoastToday.com, MA -</font> <nobr>8 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The officers secured the vehicle and set up a perimeter while they waited for a police <b>K9</b> officer to respond. When <b>K9</b> Officer Jean Gomes arrived, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

